# Oraya Therapy now being offered at NHS hospital in the UK



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Oraya Therapeutics, Inc. announced today that it is significantly expanding its presence in Europe, with Oraya Therapy being offered for the first time at a National Health Service hospital in the United Kingdom and at four prestigious university hospitals in Germany.  Oraya Therapy is intended as a one-time, non-invasive treatment for wet Age-related Macular Degeneration, with the potential to maintain or enhance vision while significantly reducing the required number of anti-vascular endothelial growth factor (anti-VEGF) injections into the eye.

The recognition of Oraya Therapy as an important option in the wet AMD treatment regimen is illustrated by both its rapid adoption and by insurance coverage of the therapy in the U.K., Germany and Switzerland.  Royal Hallamshire Hospital, part of the Sheffield Teaching Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust and the first National Health Service hospital in the U.K to offer Oraya Therapy, began treating patients in April. Several additional NHS hospitals are expected to offer Oraya Therapy by the end of the year. 

http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...stigious-university-hospitals-in-Germany.aspx


----------

